# Before and After :)



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi guys! 
Haven't been on here for w hile! Thought id show you how Blaze looks now. Here he is before and after. He got darker. Hes now in a 3gallon tank and makes HUGE bubblenests.


----------



## pixiedust (Mar 15, 2010)

wow, i have never had my fish have that drastic of a color change. that is amazing!!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

thankyou! I didnt think it was that drastic


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

he looks great! my first betta gossamer looked totally dif when I bought him once he was in his new home he changed "big time" Blaze looks awesome def a dramatic change, but thats a good thing he looks happy


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

ohhh cool! Just like me. And yes he is.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, he looks great! He could have a marble gene in there. Gotta love the marbles.lol


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I love his coloring! He's really pretty, got a nice long tail too!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

he looks very good. He does have the marble gene (can tell by the grizzling in the second pic)... so he could very well change colors again!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Impressive!


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

He is very pretty! I have had 2 fish make dramatic transformations..it is cool to see it happen!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

He has a marble gene? What does that mean?? Now im excited


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

When a betta has marble coloring it means that they are likely do change colors. I have 2 marbles and so far they've just changed once. I can't remember who owns Smore, but he was white with brown and white speckles and all of a sudden he turned all black with some copper.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah the marble gene is called a "jumping" gene.. meaning it can move to inhibit genes at different loci (places on the chromosome... a piece of DNA). So a fish with marble may be born white with blue spots but the gene can move and inhibit those colors from coming through and the fish may turn red.

Here is a great description of it.
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1114


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

ohh ok so what color do u think he will change into


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't think there's any way to tell unless you know the parents and the whole genetic outline.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh


----------

